# Fluval Spec light?



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm definitely new here. I've been creeping around and looking at everything for a long time here, though.

I'm more active on Aquarium Advice .

I wanted to ask if anybody has experience with the Fluval Spec LED light?

I want to purchase one, but I'm not exactly sure if my low light plants will grow or wither under the tank.

I do mostly shrimp only tanks, so I know plants are a must. 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey MABJ imagine seeing you here....Read your post over on AA and decided to go snooping about and found some info on here. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/123149-fluval-spec.html Give that a read see if it helps.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

dont waste your money they only last about 1 month then they start dyin or go out all together--I sent one back to them and they sent me another one very nice but that new light only lasted a month also --fyI it wont grow plants not bright enough
I replaced it with a 13 watt cfl fluval light that is awesome it will grow a ricca carpet its bright enough-you will need ferts


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh man. Whats up, Sake?

Thanks for that, it kind of does. But it blows not having in person friends who can say yes or no definitively.

I think it would work just fine. What about you?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

they call me bruce said:


> dont waste your money they only last about 1 month then they start dyin or go out all together--I sent one back to them and they sent me another one very nice but that new light only lasted a month also --fyI it wont grow plants not bright enough
> I replaced it with a 13 watt cfl fluval light that is awesome it will grow a ricca carpet its bright enough-you will need ferts


That actually doesn't seem like a problem more than 10% of people have with the Spec..

I do know what you're talking about with the Fluval Mini CFL 13W clip on, though.

What plants did you try to grow and what was your substrate? All things really do matter. 

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## they call me bruce (Feb 13, 2011)

I grew ricca very nicely stayed nice and flat-red rubbin swords, anarcus ,dwarf sag,and buces
substrate was fluval stratum and one time just rocks { but tuff to keep the plants down
also used eco complete -great stuff used florish for ferts. good stuff when you dont have co2 I just started erios in that spec and the jurrys still out!


----------



## AutumnSky (May 19, 2012)

Today I bought a LED Marina just for fun. Couldn't help you with the spec light, though, sorry. 

Yay!!!


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

It's an Aquarium Advice Reunion! LOL nice to see all of you!

I'm also interested in the spec light. MABJ, if you decide to buy a fluval 13W light, your going to have to use CO2 or else it will be an algea nightmare.


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

austin.b said:


> It's an Aquarium Advice Reunion! LOL nice to see all of you!
> 
> I'm also interested in the spec light. MABJ, if you decide to buy a fluval 13W light, your going to have to use CO2 or else it will be an algea nightmare.


Greetings from AA!!! i am also trying to find a light for a tank and have been looking into LEDs. i found this light online http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-led-light-fixtures/11442-573509/12-16-watt-super-blue-micro-sun-led-clamp-light.html


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have one and it grows moss. My flame moss started as 1.5" and grew to 5" in about 2 months. It looks pretty bright to my untrained eyes.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2012)

I am sure it will flatten and die under the tank.  

The light seems very bright to me. I have the 5G.


----------

